# ACV In Bangladesh



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

Assalamu-alaikum.

I have found Heinz's ACV in Meena Bazar. I could not find Bragg's yet. Is bragg's ACV available in Bangladesh? Unfortunately i do not live in Dhaka. So it is tough for me to search thoroughly. Do anyone know about it? Please help. Your help will be greatly applause.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeweel,
I think the Heinze should be ok. Salam,
YaSin


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah, doesn't matter who makes it, still good for the gut.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

is ACV a dose for any disease ??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nazmul said:


> is ACV a dose for any disease ??


No. It helps to keep the gut acidic, which makes it difficult for some of the harmful bacteria (such as salmonella) to multiply and cause illness, but it will not cure an illness in a sick pigeon.


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

I found it worked greatly against watery poop. And giving it once a week seems good to my birds.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

will any kind of vinegar work ??? and how to feed it to the pigeons ??
thank you


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,
Im not sure if any vinegar will work, but the dose is one tablespoon to a gallon of water.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

can I make the dose one tablespoon to 2 litres of water twice everyday ?? and for how long should I dose ??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That would be OK - works out at 7.5 ml per liter, approximately.

Just put it in the water for a whole day, once or twice a week.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

ok thank you..should the dose be continued at all times ??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I believe some people give it every week (or twice every week). 

Do understand that it may help to keep their systems healthy, but it's not a 'cure' for any actual illness.


----------



## Pigeon_lover (Feb 24, 2016)

*Non-organic Apple Cider Vinegar*
Non-organic apple cider vinegar is vinegar that has undergone pasteurization. It is a bright color that is free from cloudiness, which is meant to be more visually appealing to the consumer. One of the main concerns surrounding non-organic apple cider vinegar is that the heating of the pasteurization destroys the health-enhancing properties of the vinegar. Because of this, the vinegar is said to no longer contain intact enzymes and is not as easy to tolerate by the body.
*Organic Apple Cider Vinegar*
Organic apple cider vinegar is vinegar in its natural form. It is a rich, amber color that has a cloudy appearance referred to as the “mother of vinegar.” It is claimed that this mother of vinegar is where all the vitamins, minerals and enzymes associated with apple cider vinegar are found. The pasteurization process of non-organic apple cider vinegar removes the mother of vinegar. One of the main concerns surrounding organic apple cider vinegar is that it may contain bacteria because of the lack of any pasteurization or distillation.
____________________________________

Clear vinegar has none of the benefits of raw organic apple cider vinegar. Through its processing and distilling, it’s been stripped of everything beneficial and can be detrimental to your health since it is dead instead of alive.

Only raw organic apple cider vinegar has the “mother of vinegar” that makes the vinegar so beneficial. The “mother” is made up of living nutrients and bacteria. You can actually see it settled in the bottom on the bottle.
____________________________________
Apple Cider Vinegar in Bangladesh
Apple Cider Vinegar in Dhaka​


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

White vinegar may also be used as a disinfectant


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Any raw organic acv should be fine.I use 3 different brands depending on which store I'm in when I get low.Good luck with your birds.Be sure the bottle says with the mother.


----------

